# G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

I just picked up this pakage to go on my ABA (stock) in a MK1. The exhaust valves are 37mm, I guess I should put 42mm intakes, suggestions. It is normally aspirated, with tri-y header, 2" exhuast.
Considering:
Volvo 240 turbo fuel distributor
Larger injectors
knock box (odb 1) or wide band O2 sensor
Any suggestions would be appriciated, THANKS http://dubberz.com/forum/index.php?topic=3872.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

There she be :
This is a G-60 head that has been properly port matched to an Audi 5000 turbo manifold. This combination will flow to 16 valve levels. The Audi intake has been properly modified to fit a 4 cylinder VW head and has been Ceramic coated to resist heat soak from its proximity to the exhaust manifold. This is a package that should not be separated and includes
- New Schrick Valve springs and retainers
- New custom stainless steel Exhaust Valves with 7mm valve stems (stock is 8mm) 
- New valve seats for the exhaust valves







.







.







.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

37mm exhaust valves?
I doubt you'll be able to go much over stock size 40mm on the intake...
Here is what 42/35mm looks like with uncut seats...










_Modified by Peter Tong at 11:30 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (Peter Tong)*

I noticed the difference in depth of the bowl under the seats of these 2 heads pictured. I know the top pic head is a hydraulic G60 head w/ the shallow looking bowls. 
Peter, is that a solid lifter head in your pics?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

Well perhaps all you need is a very good ported 41mm with 6.5mm thin stem valves and 8mm stem valves on the exhaust side. OR 40mm with 6.5mm thin stem valves and performance cuts seats.
I've found that its nearly impossible to get the exhaust side to flow 80% the intake flow with the stock valves. So if your keeping stock valves and seats I've found I need to start the exhaust side first, then port the intake side to match. The intake side seems to have lots more room for improvement than the exhaust side(when talking stock valves and seats) The 80% is a great ratio for an all motor race setup. Don't know about a charged setup.


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*

This is my old thread, got side tracked with other things. I still have plans for this head.
Thanks for the help guys, after I finish some other projects I will probably buy some valves for this thing and get it going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ny_fam* »_Well perhaps all you need is a very good ported 41mm with 6.5mm thin stem valves and 8mm stem valves on the exhaust side. OR 40mm with 6.5mm thin stem valves and performance cuts seats.
I've found that its nearly impossible to get the exhaust side to flow 80% the intake flow with the stock valves. So if your keeping stock valves and seats I've found I need to start the exhaust side first, then port the intake side to match. The intake side seems to have lots more room for improvement than the exhaust side(when talking stock valves and seats) The 80% is a great ratio for an all motor race setup. Don't know about a charged setup.

I still have the stock intake valves I beleive, but otherwise I need to purchase new valves. I'm not sure if they are the original G60 valves. The original exhaust valves were sodium filled correct ? So would it be more beneficial to buy those or go with 6.5mm stems. ? Can you purchase 6.5mm stem valves. or do you buy 7mm and they get macined down ?


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

The Facts:
I see you got a ported head. Your looking for the right set of valves.
questions:
Do you have flow numbers for the head with the existing valve sizes? 
Reason I ask is that I see the top of the intake port opened up big time - to accept that nice converted Audi intake. Now doubt that the combination flows well together. What special flow work has been done on the exhaust side? To get the most about of a ported head the intake and exhaust flow needs to be balanced. So the rule of thumb is the exhaust ports need to flow %80 of what the intake ports do. So if the head flows 180 CFM(most report the intake flow) the exhaust would need to flow 128 CFM. 
Now depending on what your trying to accomplish here, I don't think you can make a well informed choice with out flow data. If you don't have it with that head get the head flowed then pick the valves and stem sizes. You should be able to get it flowed for about $80. 
The Intake ports on these heads are fairly easy to make flow better, but the exhaust is much harder to get to the 80%.
Then depending on How they flow you can choose the valves to help balance and increase the flow on the correct side.
NOTES:
If you get bigger valves you'll need to have the bowls reworked to blend well with the larger seats.
When getting it flow tested - have one port done at every .05" lift stations up to .5" even if your cam only goes up to .424". Then have the other valves done at three lift stations so you know how well they are balanced.
Hope this help you get your dub on the road for this years drivers season.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*

As for the injection - I think there are two choices.
1) Stick with CIS - run the volvo fuel 240T distributor, run a LM-1 and wideband 02. This way you will be able to keep the fuel right.
2) Swap over to megasurt. 
Both will get you lots of power, its a personal choice, and wiring ability. Think the megasquirt can make a bit more power and configuration ability is good to. But I read that it has issue with very cold starts. So if your running your vw in winter megasquirt man give you some issues.


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*

I will find out from the person I purchased it from if it had been flowed and what the #'s were if possible. I have no idea what they were trying to do with it using 37mm exhaust valves.
I don't have the stock exhaust valves for this to be reassembled and flowed, so I will figure out my best options.
This head was sent out by someone at MMP for a customer and hopefully someone has some data on this head.
Thanks, I will post up when I find out


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

37mm exhaust valves make sense to me. High flowing intake needs a high flowing exhaust . Whats the intake size 41mm.
Notice the angle the air has entering the intake over stock. Less of a transition, so the intake will flow a lot more even with the stock 40 or 41mm valve. Whats the stock size for the exhaust 34mm?


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*

40 & 33mm, 8mm stems are the stock G60 size. It makes sense, it just seems that 37mm would be way oversized and you would not be able to upsize the intake. Even eurospec stage 3 heads have 42/35mm valves, but then again the casting and ports are improved.
I will double check peter tongs eurospec rollcall page for his #'s


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

Yea from 33 to 37mm is to much.


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (ny_fam)*

Gonna order the damn valves already, sunday afternoon deadline.
I might go with 41x7 I, 35x7 E. But I didn't know you could get different lengths as well, What's stock G60 lenth ?
Black Nitride, chrome, Inconel, undercut, backcut, AAHHHHHH








They only have 1mm over.
http://www.importperformanceparts.net/ 
Autotech only makes a 42/34mm combo, maybe for a reason, but is the oposite direction I want
http://autotech.com/prod_engine_valvetrains.htm 
TT is only one that has 2mm over sizes that I have found
http://techtonicstuning.com/sh...id=28 
Anyone else no any other options ?


----------



## CFK (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: G60 Head- ABA, Valve size.. ETC.....Suggestions (CFK)*

Eurospec
Swirl-polished exhaust valve oversized, 35mm head, 91.2mm length, 7mm stem	$18.25 ea

Swirl-polished intake valve oversized, 42mm head, 91.9mm length, 7mm stem	$18.25 ea


----------

